# I'm Mad!! Why do people shoot small squirrels



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm am so upset!
I can't believe how often I see some dad take his kid out and let them shoot a bunch of young buck squirrels! I mean it's obvious those squirrels are 2.5 months old or less. It just makes me furious! I mean why wouldn't you wait for that squirrel to get to at least 3.5 months old. Also the squirrel needs to have at least an 8 inch tail! There is no excuse to shoot a squirrel with 7 or less inches of tail. I'm telling you we need mandatory QDM squirrel counties!
And another thing, how can anyone shoot a button squirrel and think it's a female? After all, all you have to do is run the squirrel down, turn it over and look!
A true trophy squirrel hunter knows that a buck squirrel big enough to shoot has to hike his rear end up while running around just  so he can clear the tree bark!!
That's the squirrels you should be looking for.
I mean anybody can go out and shoot a1.5-2.5 month old squirrel. It takes a true seasoned hunter to find that big buck squirrel that has to hike himself up 3-4 inches just to clear!  
Teacher


----------



## merc123 (Dec 8, 2006)

How do you tell if the tail is 8 inches?  If when folded up it touches the ears?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 8, 2006)

merc123 said:


> How do you tell if the tail is 8 inches?  If when folded up it touches the ears?



Exactly!
You are obviously a trophy squirrel hunter!


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Also the squirrel needs to have at least an 8 inch tail! I'm telling you we need mandatory QDM squirrel counties!
> Teacher




You QDM people are killing me.   I don't care if he has an 8 inch tail.  You can't get enough meat off that thing to boil in a pot of rice anyway.  I shoot does, bucks, and buttons too, and I am proud of it.  Besides, I've got a family to feed.  
Now after the rut, I let all the does walk.  They may be holding next springs 8 inchers.
DC


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2006)

I think "QSM" would be the appropriate abbreviation here?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 8, 2006)

Im with you HT..


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 8, 2006)

I bring a container of salt to put no their tails so I can measure them before I shoot them. That's the only way to be sure that you don't kill the young ones.


----------



## shakey hunter (Dec 9, 2006)

A tree rat is a tree rat dont care about size just love to hunt them and eat em. Most of the the time I with my 15 year old daughter She loves to hunt them and we have the best time doing it. Sometimes we just go to be going and let some "climb away" while we talk about "things"


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 9, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I think "QSM" would be the appropriate abbreviation here?



You're right elfiii,
I was so emotional I put the wrong initials! 

SH,
It's a joke.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2006)

a tree rat is a tree rat , they re over populated and eat up all the deer food .......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 9, 2006)

Elfii is right,

It is high time we start the QSMA. Management of the squirrel herd is critical to produce top quality bucks.

Once we have that under control we will start the QFSMA for those prized red, brown or silver monsters with the black faces that are the true elusive trophies everyone wants.

More management will yield more monster buck squirrels.

OOPS, we're too late. I just found this link;  http://mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/squirrel/


----------



## bayoudawg (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> OOPS, we're too late. I just found this link;  http://mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/squirrel/



Gracious, I thought you were kidding with that link... I had thirteen tree rats in three trees in my back yard (_in town_ in Athens) this morning ... I can't believe somebody would manage the dang things. That write-up could just say "get a bird feeder." 

bd


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

I've been practicing QSM for years now. I have seen several this year with 10 inch plus tails. Real bruisers - let em grow and provide good nutrition and you'll see.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2006)

The younger ones eat better!  That's why!

But I am picky at times.  I like to make sure his tail meets certain width requirements, so if his tail is wider than his ears, when his ears are laid back, he's fair game and I'll take him.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Dec 12, 2006)

I kill small squirrels because I'm not seeing any big deer.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady Ducked'up said:


> I kill small squirrels because I'm not seeing any big deer.


Ain't that the truth!

I put down the 7mag and picked up the .22lr.

I'm gonna break fur and bring home meat one way or another!


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm sure most of you on here probably are just your typical, ordinary small caliber type squirl hunter. I myself claim to be an accomplished squirl barksman. On those really slow or cold days deer hunting, and you looking for an excuse to get out of the stand, that's the time to practice your barking. Now most of my action was in Morgan County where we had a huge poulation of fox squirls, they're much more durable and difficult to take down than your typical garden variety, plus if your a true trophy hunter, they're the ones you want. Here's the technique: Wait for the squirl to get silouetted (sp?) on the side of the tree. Using your 300 Weatherby magnum (Use whichever caliber you prefer, the larger the better) aim approximately 3 to 4 inches away from the squirl in towards the bark of the tree. Imagine yourself aiming at the tree itself, not the squirl. Squeeze off a round, the large caliber bullet hitting the tree should create a great deal of "wood shrapnel" which in effect incapacitates the squirl. This is a trusted method so don't just rely on those small caliber weapons, make every hunt a combo hunt and you'll spend more enjoyable days in the woods.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2006)

I prefer the high-shoulder shot on squirrels.

Not enough meat on the shoulders to worry about no how..


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 12, 2006)

I love to shoot the head off they ugly little critters anyways


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 13, 2006)

Delton said:


> I prefer the high-shoulder shot on squirrels.
> 
> Not enough meat on the shoulders to worry about no how..


Now that's funny right there. I don't care who ya are!


----------



## OkieHunter (Dec 13, 2006)

Because they are good with biscuits and gravy


----------



## Goat (Dec 14, 2006)

I am getting so tired of other hunters pushing QSM on me that I only hunt squirrels out of state now.


----------



## 338mag (Jan 16, 2007)

hey guys i got a couple cases of squirrel lure.
i have pre rut,rut and post scents.25.00 ea 50 4oz botles each case.i run a squirrel farm and collect only the finest scents.got a couple job openings for collectors if anyone is looking. call 1-800-tre-ratz


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

338mag said:


> hey guys i got a couple cases of squirrel lure.
> i have pre rut,rut and post scents.25.00 ea 50 4oz botles each case.i run a squirrel farm and collect only the finest scents.got a couple job openings for collectors if anyone is looking. call 1-800-tre-ratz


 
Naw, thanks anyway, sounds like a good deal.
But the proof is in the pudding, I just pee at the bottom of every Oak Tree I can find and sit back and wait.


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Jan 16, 2007)

I shot the littleuns cause thier tails make better fly fishing bugs


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

I think it's high time to callin SPETA


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I think it's high time to callin SPETA


 

Squirrel People Eating the Tails off of Animals...??


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow ,how could we fry them if they were still alive.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Squirrel People Eating the Tails off of Animals...??



Are you one of them there folks?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Are you one of them there folks?


 
Leave me alone, I'm peeing on Oak Trees..........


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 16, 2007)

Q.S.M. for me
I just got my 11th bow kill on video !
I didnt spend a lot of money traveling out of 
state ,got him right here in dekalb co.
Hes a HOSS !


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Leave me alone, I'm peeing on Oak Trees..........



Hope no ones planning on huggin that one


----------



## DaGris (Jan 17, 2007)

here in warren county, the squirrel population is out of control. People are tearing up thier cars everyday,  these little jokers are running out infront of vehicles and causing hundreds of dollars worth of damage everyday. I dont care how big thier tails are or if thier a quality squirrel, if they get infront of my trusty .22, thier going down.


----------



## Buckerama (Jan 17, 2007)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I'm am so upset!
> I can't believe how often I see some dad take his kid out and let them shoot a bunch of young buck squirrels! I mean it's obvious those squirrels are 2.5 months old or less. It just makes me furious! I mean why wouldn't you wait for that squirrel to get to at least 3.5 months old. Also the squirrel needs to have at least an 8 inch tail! There is no excuse to shoot a squirrel with 7 or less inches of tail. I'm telling you we need mandatory QDM squirrel counties!
> And another thing, how can anyone shoot a button squirrel and think it's a female? After all, all you have to do is run the squirrel down, turn it over and look!
> A true trophy squirrel hunter knows that a buck squirrel big enough to shoot has to hike his rear end up while running around just  so he can clear the tree bark!!
> ...



You said it takes a seasoned hunter to take a big buck squirrel but yet you said you was tired of hunters taking their kids and shooting small squirrels? Well whats the point in taking kids then since he/she isnt a seasoned hunter?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

Kill em' all, let the frying pan sort em' out...........


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 17, 2007)

I am not a qsm I will shoot one with a nub for a tail.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 17, 2007)

Thunderbeard said:


> I am not a qsm I will shoot one with a nub for a tail.


One day you'll get over your trigger itch and hold out on a bigger one.

Let'em go, let'em grow!


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I can not believe that I just read all of these.  I must have to much time on my hands.  Maby I need to go squirrel hunting.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Kill em' all, let the frying pan sort em' out...........


----------



## LJay (Jan 19, 2007)

Them little 'uns shore is tender. Yummmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 19, 2007)

LJay said:


> Them little 'uns shore is tender. Yummmmmm!!!!!!!!



And theys is harder to hit


----------



## vcd1363 (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody know when the squirrelarama is this year??????


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 19, 2007)

It's going to be the same dates as last year sept 31st.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 13, 2021)

Very old amusing thread . But I like the Squirrelarama idea . Rimfires , Airguns , Shotguns , and Dogs and more . Sounds good


----------



## treadwell (Aug 13, 2021)

This is driving me nuts, squirrel nuts.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2021)

All you posters need to know a technical term that describes young squirrels. A young squirrel that is still nursing or has just weaned is a “milk” squirrel. They are the most tender and can be pan fried. The term came from a friend who is a Tennessee mountain man.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 13, 2021)

This thread is good for a laugh every time it gets drug back out.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 13, 2021)

I shoot them while sitting over a bird feeder I put in the woods. 

What?  Baiting is unsportsmanlike?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2021)

I call them young ones “fryers “. No par boiling, no crock pot….. roll em in flour throw em in the skillet and hang on. Don’t let your tongue slap a hole in the roof of your mouth?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 13, 2021)

My next door neighbor is from FL. He kills all my skrwrels. He hunts over the line too.


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 13, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> My next door neighbor is from FL. He kills all my skrwrels. He hunts over the line too.




Not so. True native born Crackers are extinct.  Your neighbor from Florida is previously from New Jersey


----------



## Railroader (Aug 13, 2021)

This is one funny thread.

For real.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2021)

If your name is Eugene, you can be one dead serious squirrel hunter. 
 And a heck of a leftist.
 Dime store cowboy original...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 14, 2021)

I am holding out for a 20 pounder. I keep culling all those pound and a half ones cause somebody told me that I need to improve the blue jean pool.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thinkin gonna need a tractor to keep the feeders full. Worked to hard to get where I am on QSM, ain’t going back.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 8, 2021)

FX Jenkins said:


> Im with you HT..
> 
> ??????


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 8, 2021)

Y'all joke but I like the small ones better. I call them fryers.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 8, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> I've been practicing QSM for years now. I have seen several this year with 10 inch plus tails. Real bruisers - let em grow and provide good nutrition and you'll see.


High Fence ???


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 1, 2021)

WishboneW said:


> Not so. True native born Crackers are extinct.  Your neighbor from Florida is previously from New Jersey


Nah. There are actually still and few of us left. Fifth generation Floridian. You stay away from the coast, and there are still some of us around. Yall know how it is. You are dealing with the same issues. Do plan to move north when I retire, so I can get back in the south!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 1, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> If your name is Eugene, you can be one dead serious squirrel hunter.



that name is pronounce NewGene.

and he was my uncle.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 1, 2021)

IL has some huge fox squirrels that can pick a camo'd hunter in a tree like a bobcat. 
They have a different kind of bark than our gray squirrels and are much larger. Very cool to see, saw a nearly blonde one and it was hard not to send a bolt way his way.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Nov 1, 2021)

Takes 10 to make a bag of groceries or 11 makes no difference to me. I feed the small ones to the dog. Free dog food is a good thing.


----------



## little rascal (Nov 20, 2021)

Small squirrels kinda like small deer, taste great easier to drag out!


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 28, 2021)

Dang, this thread is still going after 15 years.


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 28, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Dang, this thread is still going after 15 years.


Does that get a GON award for longest time thread??


----------



## CurLee (Nov 28, 2021)

Haven't logged in for a few months, saw this thread at the top and thought it was about ME! Shot a few "young of the year" for the pot yesterday and  somehow popped two mature bucks as well. Pressure cooker couldn't break em down even though the others pulled like butter. Ended up going to the pigs.....at least they weren't wasted??? Next time I'll make a coin purse for the OP!!


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 30, 2021)

LTFDretired said:


> Does that get a GON award for longest time thread??


It should. ? My brother is the OP, maybe he should get a free lifetime subscription to this site. ?


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 2, 2021)

I’m gonna wait til after the rut to kill some doe squirrels.


----------

